# Game: RUST Dedicated Servers



## atho (Jan 24, 2014)

Does anyone here know or are a 'authorized' server provider for the game. The developers during the alpha period have the server part of it locked down to only authorized providers and most of them are charging a fortune for the servers (~30-50/mo) and most of them do not have a lower limit then 200 players. If anyone is I am looking for one ~10ish a month for a few months until it's available for public. Lowest amount of slots really just for some friends to play.

Thank you.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 24, 2014)

atho said:


> Does anyone here know or are a 'authorized' server provider for the game. The developers during the alpha period have the server part of it locked down to only authorized providers and most of them are charging a fortune for the servers (~30-50/mo) and most of them do not have a lower limit then 200 players. If anyone is I am looking for one ~10ish a month for a few months until it's available for public. Lowest amount of slots really just for some friends to play.
> 
> Thank you.



Forgive my ignorance; however is it possible to not run your own server?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 24, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Forgive my ignorance; however is it possible to not run your own server?






> Can I host a server?
> 
> 
> We’re limiting the distribution of the server right now. This is because we don’t know where we’re taking Rust so we want to keep our options open. If we give everyone the server and then change something dramatically some of operators will complain about the change. If we make dramatic changes every week – a lot the operators will complain. And this is what we intend to do.
> ...



http://playrust.com/faq/

Facepunch studios people are faggots (make as much money as possible and delay/can't find security loop holes patch), they stole ideas from everywhere and put it together (ie - gmod and rust).

Its like the second iPhone.



Spoiler



Gmod is still full of hackers, not as many as before since the last patch which restricted custom LUA script from being executed on gameservers that do not allow them.

Gmod servers can be crashed easily by players.

I have no doubts that Rust will almost be the same case.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 24, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> http://playrust.com/faq/
> 
> Facepunch studios people are faggots (make as much money as possible and delay/can't find security loop holes patch), they stole ideas from everywhere and put it together (ie - gmod and rust).
> 
> Its like the second iPhone.


Ouch.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 24, 2014)

I host a RUST server for a customer.


----------



## atho (Jan 24, 2014)

If you dont mind me asking MartinD, do you have a beta server account for it? or were you able to get the server files from steamcmd working?


----------



## MartinD (Jan 24, 2014)

I have no idea - I didn't set it up. I just know he asked me for a server to run it and I obliged as he's a good customer. I could ask him?


----------



## atho (Jan 24, 2014)

If it wouldn't be too much trouble i would appreciate it.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 25, 2014)

Sure thing - pm me in a few days if I haven't been in touch


----------

